# SOLD - Glide for sale POC, Tx



## Boatright (May 18, 2021)

Please post some pictures.


----------



## johnathanhulsey (Mar 27, 2012)

Boatright said:


> Please post some pictures.


----------



## johnathanhulsey (Mar 27, 2012)

Here’s some more pictures.
Don’t be afraid to make an offer and get to fishing this summer.


----------



## johnathanhulsey (Mar 27, 2012)

Pending


----------



## BennyBoy89 (Jul 6, 2021)

Is this for sale still, also what are you looking to get for it?


----------



## johnathanhulsey (Mar 27, 2012)

Sorry, I didn’t update this over the weekend. it was sold Saturday. 




BennyBoy89 said:


> Is this for sale still, also what are you looking to get for it?


----------

